# Perdí la mitad de mi memoria RAM



## bigibang (Dic 17, 2008)

Hola. 
Hace una semana me dio por limpiar mi computadora,lo unico que hize fue sopletearla con una aspiradora. Al terminar la labor la conecte de nuevo y no funcionó  . No mostraba ninguna imagen ni parecia estar trabajando solamente encendian los disipadores y el led de encendido, me asuste y lo primero que se me vino a la cabeza fue que el error estaba en la memoria ram entonces retiré ambas memorias (de 1Gb cada una, en los dos unicos zocalos) las limpie y las reinserte, volvi a encender la computadora y nada, seguia mal, las intercambie y nada. Despues quite una memoria y probé con la otra en ambos zocalos, no funcionó, hize lo mismo con la otra, la puse en la primer ranura y nada,solo por probar la puse en la segunda, la encendí  y jalo con normalidad, pero solo con una por que cuando conecte la otra memoria no funcionó, retiré esta ultima y volvio a la normalidad. 
Esto me hizo pensar que una memoria no sirve o una ranura no sirve aunque no se mucho sobre esto, quisiera que me ayudaran dandome ideas.


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 17, 2008)

Posiblente una de las memorias se estropeo al hacerle la limpieza, tambien puede suceder que esten mal insertadas por que algunos zocalos son muy duros y parece que agarraron bien la memoria pero en realidad no la han agarrado verifica que los soportes de los lados encajen bien dentro de las ranuras de la memoria

Intenta meter la memoria defectuosa en otro ordenador o prueba con una memoria nueva en tu ordenador.... solo asi puedes saber si el problema esta en la placa o en la memoria....


----------



## electrodan (Dic 17, 2008)

Al manipularlas usaste una pulsera antiestática?
Las memorias son unos de los dispositivos mas sensibles a las descargas electrostáticas (ESD).
Proba la memoria en otra computadora. Sin no funciona probablemente no tenga arreglo.


----------



## santiago (Dic 17, 2008)

guarda con los jumpers, yo limpiando con la aspiradora mi pc saque como 5 jumpers

saludos


----------



## electrodan (Dic 17, 2008)

Según el estaba "sopleteando" (las aspiradoras pueden soplar aire?).


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 18, 2008)

si.. algunas aspiradoras tienen ambas funciones... soplar y jalar aire...


----------



## fernandob (Dic 18, 2008)

es un tema jodido, yo un dia me levante ( luego de cumplir los 40 )  y habia perdido tambien , la mitad de mi memoria, el 80% del pelo y bastantes funciones del hard.
eso si, la maquina pesaba mas  que antes al pedo.......
ah... y mi web cam ...perdio definicion y enfoque  :evil: 

no se si habia usado antes la aspiradora......no recuerdo ....... ops:


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Dic 18, 2008)

jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja

YA ME DUELE LA GARGANTA DE TANTO REIR

Y siguiendo con el tema: pues una vez me pasó algo parecido y era que estaban mal encajadas en los zocalos! Lo que dice Chico3001 de las ranuras y electrodan de la estatica es muy cierto!

Probá y luego nos contás (estoy escribiendo como aLgentino) che


----------



## juanjo1786 (Ago 26, 2009)

Chequea la entrada del zócalo de las tarjetas y  que todos los pines de la tarjeta estén haciendo contacto con éste.
Puedes utilizar un borrador de migajón para limpiar los pines de la memoría ram.
Saludos.


----------



## vientozonda (Sep 2, 2009)

Hola bigibang, no comentaste si sacaste las memorias para hacer limpieza, si fué así pues amigo posiblemente la quemaste con estática o esa RAM tiene fallas de soldaduras.
Por cierto una vez me comentaron que el aire seco de los compresores o aspiradoras genera fricción en las piezas y por ende estática (no me consta), pero el tuyo ya es el tercer caso que escucho de ese tipo, algo habrá... Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 3, 2009)

vientozonda dijo:


> Hola bigibang, no comentaste si sacaste las memorias para hacer limpieza, si fué así pues amigo posiblemente la quemaste con estática o esa RAM tiene fallas de soldaduras.
> Por cierto una vez me comentaron que el aire seco de los compresores o aspiradoras genera fricción en las piezas y por ende estática (no me consta), pero el tuyo ya es el tercer caso que escucho de ese tipo, algo habrá... Saludos.



Suena muy trillado, puede que se genere un poco, pero insuficiente como para quemar una ram. Lo mas seguro es que las manipuló sin mas, osea las quemo con estatica. Es de rigor descargarse por lo menos antes de manipular equipo de conputo.

Saludos!!!


----------



## hellfull (Sep 3, 2009)

inserta la memoria ram y meneala un poco hacia los lados para que encaje perfecta.

yo cuando compre el 2º giga de ram tuve ke cambiarla 2 veces porque pensaba que no valia,y luego a la 3º coji la menee un poco y al iniciar el pc arranco perfecto con los 2 gigas y automaticamente en dual chanel.


prueba! no pierdes nada,pero no lo hagas con mucha fuerza,puedes romper algo.


----------



## Casti (Sep 4, 2009)

No pidais usar una pulsera antiestatica...
Con tocar algo que vaya a tierra como un radiador (metalico obviamente) ya descargais toda la electricidad estatica y podeis manipular el ordenador. Pero tambien debeis descargar la del propio pc con el destornillador.


----------



## pablogilpaz (Dic 14, 2009)

Lo de la estatica vale con toketear el chasis de la torre mientras manipulas. Lo de la memoria cogela, dale con un cepillo de dientes seco a las ranuras y con una gomita de borrar a los contactos de la memoria. Si alguna esta estropeada pruebalas de 1 en 1


----------

